# Looking for Advertising / SEO expert for Sample Library



## merlinhimself (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Im looking for help with advertising and SEO help for a new sample library I'm starting up. If anyone has or knows anyone who has any experience in this field to aid / consult me in this process please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## d.healey (Oct 5, 2020)

merlinhimself said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im looking for help with advertising and SEO help for a new sample library I'm starting up. If anyone has or knows anyone who has any experience in this field to aid / consult me in this process please let me know!
> 
> Thanks!


Send me their details too :D


----------



## merlinhimself (Oct 5, 2020)

d.healey said:


> Send me their details too :D


Haha! Yeah its such a foreign field to me.


----------



## Bman70 (Oct 5, 2020)

SEO is like a buzzword people use to sell you things. But how many times have you bought a sample library by Googling the phrase "best sample library"? It's possible, but I think in such a specialized field, you need more than placement in search engines. Even if your library ends up at the top of a Bing search, it's not going to improve chances of me buying it. I'm going to research it, ask for others' opinions, look for demos, compare to alternatives. I don't think any of my libraries were purchased based on search engine results. Most of them I found through here Lol.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> SEO is like a buzzword people use to sell you things. But how many times have you bought a sample library by Googling the phrase "best sample library"? It's possible, but I think in such a specialized field, you need more than placement in search engines. Even if your library ends up at the top of a Bing search, it's not going to improve chances of me buying it. I'm going to research it, ask for others' opinions, look for demos, compare to alternatives. I don't think any of my libraries were purchased based on search engine results. Most of them I found through here Lol.


Truth


----------



## JonS (Oct 6, 2020)

merlinhimself said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im looking for help with advertising and SEO help for a new sample library I'm starting up. If anyone has or knows anyone who has any experience in this field to aid / consult me in this process please let me know!
> 
> Thanks!


Get Musictech to give it a great review and you won’t need SEO.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2020)

Send out some NFR licenses to some well respected reviewers. Chris Siu, Don Bodin, Dirk Ehlert, Nico Schuele, Simeon, Alex Pfeffer, Cory Pelizarri, to name but a few that are active here on the forum. I’m pretty sure a lot of potential customers are watching their channels.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 6, 2020)

Get familiar with Facebook marketing. Works great here beside the other mentioned options. For my own campaigns I earn around 4 - 6 euro for every euro I invest.
Creating freebies is also a good way to let people get familiar with your products


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2020)

Jaap said:


> Get familiar with Facebook marketing. Works great here beside the other mentioned options. For my own campaigns I earn around 4 - 6 euro for every euro I invest.
> Creating freebies is also a good way to let people get familiar with your products


+1 for freebies. Check how Sonic Atoms has gathered quite some (deserved) attention for Baltic Shimmers by putting themselves on the map with Novel Piano. Great playbook imho.


----------



## merlinhimself (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks so much everybody for the great advice and responses! This is all great info and I will definitely be trying these out!


----------



## barteredbride (Oct 15, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> SEO is like a buzzword people use to sell you things. But how many times have you bought a sample library by Googling the phrase "best sample library"? It's possible, but I think in such a specialized field, you need more than placement in search engines. Even if your library ends up at the top of a Bing search, it's not going to improve chances of me buying it. I'm going to research it, ask for others' opinions, look for demos, compare to alternatives. I don't think any of my libraries were purchased based on search engine results. Most of them I found through here Lol.


Hmmm. This is true to an extent, but...

That is how YOU buy sample libraries, but one thing about marketing is you should never assume you totally know your audience. VI control isn't the centre of the universe  And someone (who isn't a member on here) might put something more specific like 'japanese flute vst' in their Google search and then just buy either of the top 1 or 2 links.

Don't neglect good SEO practices


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 25, 2020)

merlinhimself said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im looking for help with advertising and SEO help for a new sample library I'm starting up. If anyone has or knows anyone who has any experience in this field to aid / consult me in this process please let me know!
> 
> Thanks!



Here are some things to consider also:

Get a free version of your sample lib done, a so-called Lead Magnet. Let people download your freebie in return for their email address. Send a follow-up email 2-3 days later if they liked the freebie and send out a few tips regarding the full product. Can they save time? Will it speed up their workflow? Trigger their inspiration? Then offer them a 10-20% (or whatever) discount in a third email.

Every week post a video to YouTube (or a live stream on Twitch) about writing a little track and use your libraries once in a while, don't make it a sales video/stream but feature it once in a while. Refer to the download link of your freebie below.

I am not a sample library developer nor do I consider myself to be one, but as with everything, the only way to get something working is consistency.

Last but not least, probably the best advice I can give: Don't overthink the process. Don't think too much about what and how to do it. Do stuff, do it 100x, then look back and see what worked best. Repeat the best working process, do it 100x, then look back and optimize again, then scale up.


----------



## boykingofidaho (Nov 8, 2020)

Hey @merlinhimself - looks like you've received a lot of great advice here already. I'm a hobbyist composer, but my day job is as a digital marketing consultant. Happy to chat and see if I can help if you'd like.


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 8, 2020)

I think that on the internet, there is everything. People who find you may come by finding you through Google or whatever, others through a forum, others through an advertisement, etc. In today's times, nothing should be overlooked 
I am a researcher in seo semantics, a field in which the French are at the forefront. Music is a passion.


----------



## Al Maurice (May 21, 2021)

Hi @merlinhimself,

At one time SEO was king, if you wanted to be found on Google, then the advice would be don't overlook the keywords and metadata.

I would say now in the world of segmented marketing and AI, that's not as true anymore.

When you complete a search on the likes of Google or any site, it now creates a profile of you. The more you search for a particular area or topic, the more certain links will be promoted to you.

Hence what you need to do is ensure that you are linked back to as many sites as possible, where your target demographic is going to be found, whether through posts or banners or otherwise.

Google mostly looks periodically at the top level pages, anything buried behind a login won't be seen. Hence make sure all your top-level pages are well linked to each other.

Also check out your target market's sites that do well, see how their structured, what kind of keywords and how they bury those in the main content and page headers. Then look for someone versed in those areas to help you with that. To get the best from this excercise, ensure you know your area well, others might well not.


----------



## Maximvs (May 21, 2021)

Good marketing is much more than just focusing on SEO, my two cents


----------



## ChristianM (May 23, 2021)

Al Maurice said:


> Hi @merlinhimself,
> 
> At one time SEO was king, if you wanted to be found on Google, then the advice would be don't overlook the keywords and metadata.
> 
> ...


uses metamots


----------



## WalshVictoriaLtK (Jul 14, 2021)

Damn, why haven't I seen this topic before?


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jul 16, 2021)

I'd say that playing SEO is a waste of time, you'd need to jump over huge sites, with huge amount of products, long site history etc. It may happen over time, but it will never be instant or fast (think about long long looong months) so just build page with coherent structure, clear about what your products are, write good copy and make sure 10 times that buying process is easy and you have many payment options.

Then turn your head towards "influencers" like those mentioned by Doctor Emmet (NFRs) and communities like VI Control - those drive sales and cost nothing or close to nothing compared to Google Ads or Facebook. But if you've got budget you could try some Youtube ads on related channels / topics plus Facebook. It can get pricey depending on markets you reach for though.

If you go "ad way" be sure to track sales correctly per channel and know your ROI. It makes no sense to setup ads if you do not plan to track ROI. And never, never use agency to do your business for you. You can learn basics of google ads or facebook ads in one night.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jul 16, 2021)

Damn, it's almost year old thread heh


----------



## HassanCross (Jun 28, 2022)

Look at Google. He's done a good job of developing samples for different areas. People in business and those just starting a startup for business sales use it. I think SEO always goes somewhere near websites. You can ask the developers what is important (Check out SEO Advantage). Find those who will be potential customers so people can recognize your brand and create samples that come to you and buy.


----------

